# التقسيمة الميكانيكية للمحرك البنزين للمبتدئين



## رفعت سلطان (11 أكتوبر 2009)

تعريف التقسيمة الميكانيكية
هى العلاقة بين ترس عمود المرفق وترس عمود الكامات
بمعنى اننا نعلم ان ترس عمود المرفق معشق مع ترس عمود 
الكامات ويعتبر عمودالمرفق ناقل للحركة كلما دار المرفق دار الكامات
-----------------------------------------------------
تركيب عمود المرفق​1-كرس المرفق وهو الجزء الخاص بتثبيت العمود بكتلة الاسطوانات او البلك
ويوضع سبيكة بين الكرسى وقطعة التثبيت 
ووضع الكراسى تكون على استقامة واحدة
ويوجد ثقب في الكرسي متصل بعصب الزيت المشكلة بداخل العمود
ايضا السبيكة بها ثقب لمرور الزيت المندفع من طلمبة التزييت
ويجد قاعدة فى كتلة الاسطوانات مشكلة بها ليرتكز عليها الكرسى
ويثبت بقطعة التسبيت عن طريق مسمار ين بقلاووظ
ويبقى العمود والبلك قطعة واحدة
وهذا يطبق على جميع الكراسي اىكان عددها​_وظيفة السبيكة_
_هى جزء مصنوع من مجموعة معادن لينة_
_وتوضع بين اى جزئين لتقليل_
_عمليةالااحتكاك_​ 



---- 




































































2-بنز عمود المرفق
البنز هو الجزء الذى يركب علية زراع التوصيل ويكون كل بنزين على استقامة واحدة
زراع التوصيل مركب علية المكبس
ويثبت زراع التوصيل مع بنز المرفق عن طريق قطعة تثبيت من اسفل
ويوجد بينهما ايضا سبيكة بها ثقب يسمح بمرور الزيت من خلالها
ويوجد فى البنز ثقب الزيت المتصل بعصب الزيت فى عمود المرفق
ويوجد عصب زيت بطول زراع التوصيل متصل بثقب فى النهاية الكبرى
وهذا مطبق على جميع البنوز اى كان عددها
3-ركبة العمود او فخدة العمود اواثقال التوازن بالعمود
كل هذا يسمى فى النهاية اثقال توازن لعمود المرفق وهى مشكلة مع العمود 
اى مخروطة بة وهى تحافظ على استمرارية الدوران واتزان العمود ديناميكيا
4-ترس عمود المرفق
هو ترس يسمى ترس التقسيمة الميكانيكية ويوجد فى مقدمة العمود
ينقل الحركة الى ترس الكامات عن طريق جنزير او كاتينة 
وهذا الجزء يوجد فى مقدمة المحرك
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كل ماسبق من الاجزاء الاربعة المزكورة مشكل او مخروط مع العمود 
5-ترس الفلام او الحدافة
يسمى ترس ناقل ا لحركة من العمود الى مجموعة النقل الخلفية مثل القابض الفتيس وخلافة
ويسمى ترس بادى الحركة لانة معشق مع ترس المارش
بمعنى بادىء الحركة فى الاول وناقل للحركة بعدفصل المارش
نتيجة عمل او دوران المحرك بالااشواط الفعالة
ويعمل وزنها الكبير على اختزال الحركة فى الاشواط الغير فعالة
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​تركيب عمود الكامات​يتشكل عمود الكامات اويخرط هذا العمود بشكل جيد وبحسابات دقيقة جدا
1- الكامةهى جزء من دائرة مخروطة بزاوية مع محور العمود
وعدد الكامات مساوى لعدد الصمامات الحر والعادم
ويوجد عمود الكامات اما داخل كتلة الاسطوانات فى مكان مخصص لة
ومجهز هذا بكراسى مشكلة مع كتلة الاسطوانات ليرتكز عليها العمودومتصل
بالصمامات عن طريق روافع تسمى كستبان او تسمى تابع وتوثر الكامة 
علىالتابع الذى يؤثر على الصمام الى اسفل وبذلك يفتح الصمام
وهذا العمود مركب علية ترس فى المقدمة يسمى ترس التقسيمة الميكانيكية
معشق مع ترس عمود المرفق عن طريق جنزير حديد او سير كاتينة
اى كلما دار المرفق دار الكامات
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يعنى ان التقسيمة الميكانيكية هى العلاقة بين
طلوع ونزول المكبس من اسفل او من اعلى محدثا الاشواط الفعالة وهى​ 
السحب
الضغط
الفرقعة​ 
العادم
ونفس الوقت يتزامن فتح وغلق الصمامات بدقة عالية الجودة
حسب الشوط المنوط بة
يعنى ان الذى يقوم بفتح الصمام هى الكامة والتابع صد ضغط ياى الصمام
والذى يقوم بغلق الصمام بعد زوال تاثير الكامة هو الياى ومجموعة الصمام الطبق و التيلة 
المركبين حول الصمام
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------​التقسيمة الكهربائية​عن طريق دائرة الاشتعال وهى لها منظومة اخى سوف نتعرض لها فى موضوع قادم انشاء الله​ 

والله الموفق
لو كان هناك جزء لم يفسر برجاء التنوية
رفعت سلطان​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / رفعت سلطان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع الذي تفضلت بالمشاركه به موضع ممتاز .. وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك والمعلومات القيمة التي يستفيد منها الجميع ، ولكن إسمح لي أن أنوه عن ملاحظة .. وهي الحرص على لغتنا العربية ، بمعنى أن نكتب كل المصطلحات باللغة العربية ، وإذا تعثر ذلك فإنه يجب كتابة المصطلح باللغة الإنجليزية ، وحضرتك كتبت كامة .. ومعناها اللغة العربية حدبة وجمعها حدبات 
المارش .. المعنى باللغة العربية بادئ الحركة 
بنز .. المعنى باللغة العربية مسمار ......... وهكذا .
وطبعا هذا لا يخفض من قيمة وجمال الموضوع .. عموما بارك الله فيك وفي علمك ، ونحن ننتظر منك المزيد .. ولكن مع الحرص بكتابة المصطلحات باللغة العربية ، أو باللغة الإنجليزية لو تعذر الحصول على المصطلح العربي .
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## kassamy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا 
بس يا ريت لو فيه تفصيل أكثر فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## lameey (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


----------



## mjbcisy (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ع الموضوع الجميل 

وشكرا للاخ ahmedzhelmy على التعليق كلامك صحيح هذا هو المفروض 

لكن انا برايي لازم المصطلحات تكتب باللغتين العربيه والانجليزيه معا


----------



## archangeles (28 سبتمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> الأخ المهندس / رفعت سلطان
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الموضوع الذي تفضلت بالمشاركه به موضع ممتاز .. وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك والمعلومات القيمة التي يستفيد منها الجميع ، ولكن إسمح لي أن أنوه عن ملاحظة .. وهي الحرص على لغتنا العربية ، بمعنى أن نكتب كل المصطلحات باللغة العربية ، وإذا تعثر ذلك فإنه يجب كتابة المصطلح باللغة الإنجليزية ، وحضرتك كتبت كامة .. ومعناها اللغة العربية حدبة وجمعها حدبات
> المارش .. المعنى باللغة العربية بادئ الحركة
> ...


 لا اتفق معك د .زكي


----------

